# Outdoor kitchen/grill area must-haves?



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey all,

Im going to be building an outdoor grill area (or outdoor kitchen) myself this upcoming winter. I think my budget is around 8-10k. What are some must-haves? This list should include stuff other than the grill because I think that's an obvious item. That being said if you have had any built in grills that you LOVE I'm open to recommendations. I will have power and water to the space 

The area is going to be an L shape and back into my house...one side is 6 feet and the other side is 10 feet.

I have been thinking of getting a sink that will double as an ice holder for parties, trash cabinet, fridge (maybe), built-in paper towel holder - because I have a thing for paper towel, ice machine (maybe), storage cabinet, drawer for utensils/spices, kegerator(maybe), open space for smoker?

Can't wait to see your list!

Thanks


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

More outlets than you think you'll need. I have 3 separate outlets on my open deck for lights, my 2 rec teq grills, and misc needs. I have a hose bib with an expanding hose to water flowers and wash down the deck. A tv mount and plug would be great for college football season too. Think about shade as well.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@falconsfan Great ideas thanks. I'm going to be building near a pergola so shade should be good. What's a rec teq grill?


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Great thread. Need more input as I need ideas too 

I am far from that kind of budget/setup, though laid the pavers down two years ago, expanded on it last year and built this prep table/bar for around $300. Pavers were at cost too due to doing all of the work on my own.

On the inside there are several sections. One 3'w full height where I have a cooler. Maybe one day a kegerator (wishful thinking) after I first run electric, which would be great because then I can expand my mesh network. Other two are 3' wide as well but 1/3rd down I placed a shelf in both where up top I have plastic containers housing my grill tools and misc.

Going to likely pick up a large container for below to store bags of charcoal. Garage setup would be nice but bugs/animals may not be worth it.

I need way more though to beef it up. Always need more!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

SeanBB said:


> @falconsfan Great ideas thanks. I'm going to be building near a pergola so shade should be good. *What's a rec teq grill?*


It's a pellet smoker/grill


----------



## violar (Nov 8, 2021)

I don't have one, but I'll give you my thoughts based on lots of day dreaming.

I'd want:
Lots of work/prep space made from a natural stone so that it is hard wearing and easily cleaned.
A good sized fridge to keep the food (and beers) cold.
Sealed storage space so that some things (utensils & dry food) can be kept out there year round.
Some covered working space so I can cook out there year round.
A large sink - therefore permanent plumbing.
Lots of power sockets

Extras. What about lighting? Speakers? other cool add ons.

____________
planner for men


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Ah grill is nice, but what about a build in pizza oven or a griddle to expand what you can cook up?


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

Exhaust fan over built in grilling/cooking area.We have a summer kitchen in our new home and wish it had one to remove the heat and initial smoke from lighting charcoal grill.I put a 60 inch ceiling fan in but it doesn't remove the heat from 2 grills going at the same time.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I sure would love to see more pictures. Is there an outdoor picture thread I missed somewhere?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I haven't been on TLF hardly at all the last few months. Mainly because I've been busting my butt building my outdoor kitchen. It's built on the back wall of our garage. 
That's allowed me to plumb in a sink using a laundry tray drain set up. Did all the work myself except for the brickwork. I built all the brick pony walls out of treated lumber clad in cement backer board, then the bricklayer installed real clay thin brick. 
Made the timber rafters and installed an aluminum skylight track system for the glass.
The Pitmaker Safe upright smoker I've had for years. Added a Sunterra Argentine grill with side Brasero. Pretty excited to start cooking on this beauty. Also put in a Forno Margherita wood fired pizza oven. No gas cooking for me. I have a gas BBQ but I haven't used it in years.
I made the pre cast concrete countertops myself as well. They were tough dirty work. But they turned out great. I wet polished them to 200 grit then applied 3 coats of sealer. The hood fan set up has a remote fan to extract some of the smoke up a chimney. Only thing left to do is build a privacy wall behind the pizza oven. Sound system is stunning. B & W outdoor speakers with a James subwoofer under the drawers powered by a 
Yamaha A-S2100 integrated amp that does double duty for my garage speakers. 
Here's some pics.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks really great @Shindoman


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Yup, you win!@Shindoman


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Ummm careful, people will start calling for dinner reservations.

Nice job!!!


----------



## Koozie (6 mo ago)

Just finished up my second outdoor kitchen build. Must haves for me were a full size sink, griddle and large cooktop. Didn't have a ton of space so I ended up going with a 6 burner stove and a custom griddle top to go on top of that. A grill with the ability to add a sear burner was also important.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I had limited space but here are some must haves:

Side Burner: I have a Blaze dual burner that can melt steel. Anything smelly gets cooked outside. Searing steaks in a cast iron pan on it is amazing.

Warming drawer: Really good for keeping things warm (duh). But also good for warming plates to keep the food warm while you are transporting it to eating area. Let's me cook in stages as well. If you have a pool also good for warming towels.

Garbage disposal in sink: Well just because. I dont have one because of room, but next kitchen is getting one.

Dedicated Griddle: Also dont have room but next build will have one.

Everything everyone else mentioned.

Also think about your counterspace one how it gets used. Next time I would not put the burner and the grill side by side. It is not that effective for two people cooking at the same time. Also I would like a slightly larger sink.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Shindoman said:


> I haven't been on TLF hardly at all the last few months. Mainly because I've been busting my butt building my outdoor kitchen. It's built on the back wall of our garage.
> That's allowed me to plumb in a sink using a laundry tray drain set up. Did all the work myself except for the brickwork. I built all the brick pony walls out of treated lumber clad in cement backer board, then the bricklayer installed real clay thin brick.
> Made the timber rafters and installed an aluminum skylight track system for the glass.
> The Pitmaker Safe upright smoker I've had for years. Added a Sunterra Argentine grill with side Brasero. Pretty excited to start cooking on this beauty. Also put in a Forno Margherita wood fired pizza oven. No gas cooking for me. I have a gas BBQ but I haven't used it in years.
> ...


That's the best outdoor kitchen i ever seen. I got couple of ideas from you and will go for a big shopping to bjs wholesale club next weekend. Hopefully their customer service will be helpful as always https://bjs-wholesale-club.pissedconsumer.com/custоmer-service.html and i will make decent changes in the our barbecue area.


----------

